# Thoughts on the hymn 'Nearer, my God, to Thee'?



## TheThirdandReformedAdam (Dec 19, 2016)

I've enjoyed listening to and singing this hymn in my past, and I'm just curious if anyone is strongly opposed to/accepting of it. I noticed that it is not in the Trinity Hymnal, and I wondered if there is any reformed perspective on it. I understand that it was written by a Unitarian, Sarah Flower Adams, but does anyone believe the hymn itself errs doctrinally?
For any who have not heard it before:



> Nearer, my God, to Thee, nearer to Thee!
> E'en though it be a cross that raiseth me;
> Still all my song shall be nearer, my God, to Thee,
> 
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 19, 2016)

The poetry is certainly evocative of the Christian's heart, desiring nearness to God. For that, the song succeeds.

The center of the hymn does not fully succeed content-wise, applying the story of Jacob's ladder--in my opinion.

a) Are we necessarily closer in dreams to God than awake? No.
b) Did Jacob's ladder (stairway) indicate the path for him to trod? No. It was the divine stair down to Jacob. Moreover, this is Jesus' interpretation of the text in Jn.1:51; it is he on and to whom the angels ascend and descend. The angels were not beckoning Jacob to draw near God; God already had come to him. Man does not ascend to heaven, Rom.10:6, but the Son comes down from heaven, Jn.6:51,62, in order to bring us to God.
c) Will our will to make our woes a way to be near God in fact prove that path? Only by grace.
d) Will our will to soar joyfully accomplish nearness to God? Only by grace.​
I think the song places too much emphasis on human purpose and effort. I think the song can be easily mispurposed. The same criticism can be levelled at TrinityHymnal(rev.) #245, "As Jacob with Travel Was Weary One Day." One might be able to interpret the "raised up ladder of mercy" as Jesus himself, as the way taken to heaven; but I still find the sentiments mix too much God's saving work and our work.

But, "Nearer, Still Nearer" never invokes Christ one bit. That may be due to the Unitarian origin. The TrinityHymnal has other Unitarian-penned hymns, like "It Came Upon a Midnight Clear," a pretty song but pretty lousy theology.


The following is an old favorite in the Dutch-Reformed tradition.
1 Nearer, still nearer, close to thy heart,
draw me, my Savior, so precious thou art.
Fold me, O fold me close to thy breast;
shelter me safe in that haven of rest,
shelter me safe in that haven of rest.

2 Nearer, still nearer, nothing I bring,
naught as an offering to Jesus my King -
only my sinful, now contrite heart;
grant me the cleansing thy blood doth impart,
grant me the cleansing thy blood doth impart.

3 Nearer, still nearer, Lord, to be thine,
sin, with its follies, I gladly resign,
all of its pleasures, pomp and its pride,
give me but Jesus, my Lord crucified,
give me but Jesus, my Lord crucified.

4 Nearer, still nearer, while life shall last,
till safe in glory my anchor is cast;
through endless ages, ever to be
nearer, my Savior, still nearer to thee,
nearer, my Savior, still nearer to thee.​http://www.hymnary.org/text/nearer_still_nearer_close_to_thy_heart


----------



## TheThirdandReformedAdam (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you, pastor; that was very helpful. Another question was sparked by your response: I have not spent a significant amount of time in analyzing what makes a song 'good' doctrinally, but I have contemplated the failure of many songs to place the appropriate amount of emphasis on the salvation experience (namely, the failure to revere God as the salvation-worker and instead gush about the person as salvation-receiver). Though I think this song would not be the best example, we may look at a contemporary song (I believe that genre may be where this salvation-receiver focus can be most clearly seen) such as "I Will Follow" by Shane & Shane which contains the words,

"Where you go, I'll go
Where you stay, I'll stay
When you move, I'll move
I will follow you
Who you love, I'll love
How you serve I'll serve."

Can lyrics like these as you say (and I agree) contain


> too much emphasis on human purpose and effort


 possibly be accepted on the grounds that the one who sings does so with a mental focus on rejoicing in the regenerate heart? In other words, even though they are not necessarily man-to-God but man-to-blessing, they may still be acceptable on the grounds that the man singing them does so without arrogance but with a mind that rejoices in regeneration?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 19, 2016)

The singing-subject bears significant responsibility to make the words of his mouth and his heart-meditation conformable to the truth. It is possible to do this even with language originally used to express a faulty thought. Just as it is possible to sing a Psalm to a confused theological purpose. The author can only lead you to water, he can't make you drink, for better or worse.

The lyric you quote sounds to me like Ruth 1:16, paraphrased. I suppose it may be rightly or wrongly applied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Dec 20, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Just as it is possible to sing a Psalm to a confused theological purpose. The author can only lead you to water, he can't make you drink, for better or worse.



Though of course in The Psalms we may scrutinize the intent of what the Holy Spirit intends us to believe, without scrutinizing the words _in of themselves_. Personally I am glad I do not have to scrutinize hymns now that I do not sing them today in corporate worship. Well I take that back I do scrutinize, as you did here Pastor Bruce, the hymns that are sung today, and that includes many hymns that are approved by our elders and published in the hymnbooks.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 20, 2016)

TheThirdandReformedAdam said:


> I've enjoyed listening to and singing this hymn in my past, and I'm just curious if anyone is strongly opposed to/accepting of it. I noticed that it is not in the Trinity Hymnal, and I wondered if there is any reformed perspective on it. I understand that it was written by a Unitarian, Sarah Flower Adams, but does anyone believe the hymn itself errs doctrinally?



I never knew that a Unitarian penned that song, as that now makes perfect sense, since God was being invoked in a general sense throughout the song.


----------

